# GSD Rescues and Leona Helmsley’s $$$ Estate



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Are GSD rescues actively requesting funding from Leona Helmsley’s estate?

Kris was very kind to post the article in another topic thread—link below. I had also recently read some editorials regarding Leona Helmsley’s estate and thought “Wouldn’t this be a fabulous way to get more funding for all the GSD rescues doing such incredible work on this web site” (I know Leona Helmsley was called the Queen of Mean but maybe she couldn’t have been completely bad to the core if she loved dogs so much!).

So question—Are GSD rescues aware of and actively requesting funding from Leona Helmsley’s estate? If not how would they—would they write to the address in Kris’ thread below? Is there anything we all on this website could do in a letter writing campaign? Imagine how many more deserving GSDs could be saved with more funds. I would be glad to write a letter to Leona H's executors and invite them to come on to this website and see for themselves all the commitment and dedication to the care and welfare of animals that was specified in Leona's mission statement.

Some Addl Info below


NEW YORK, NY – In a two-page “mission statement” attached to her will, hotelier and real estate magnate Leona Helmsley specified that her entire estate is to be used for the care and welfare of dogs.

The estate is estimated at between $5 billion and $8 billion, and could provide a perpetual annual return of at least $400 million to benefit dogs…..

NY times article
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/02/us/02gift.html

Kris’s thread
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=756580&page=2#Post756580


----------

